#  Krankenpflege >   Tätigkeitsbericht: Tagespflegestätte >

## Leonessa

Hallo ihr lieben! 
Bin seit Montag in einem neuen praktischen Einsatz, zusammen mit einem Kurs-Kollegen. Dieses Mal hat es mich in eine Tagespflegestätte verschlagen und ich will mal etwas davon erzählen.
Das Klientel dieser Tagespflegestätte (TP) sind hauptsächlich Menschen jenseits der 70 mit Krankheiten wie Demenz, Korsakow-Syndrom (Hirnschädigungen zumeist wegen langjährigem Alkoholmissbrauch), Schlaganfall, Diabetes, Depressionen oder sind seit ihrer Kindheit geistig behindert.
In der TP gefällt es mir sehr gut, man versucht sehr auf die Probleme des Einzelnen einzugehen und auch die Selbstständigkeit sehr zu fördern (so habe ich das im KH noch nie erleben dürfen!). Gewöhnungsbedürftig ist für mich noch, dass ich stundenlang im Garten rum sitzen kann, mit den Gästen Rommé oder Mensch-Ärger-Dich-Nicht spielen und das zählt als Arbeit (für ein altes Spielkind wie mich genau das richtige), ebenso wie ein Waldspaziergang Arbeit ist oder mit jemandem Kaffee trinken!  :m_coffeecup:   :jumps_rope_single: 
Aber ich finde es sehr interessant, so viel Zeit mit den einzelnen Menschen verbringen zu können. Mir fällt auch viel mehr wie im KH auf, wie sich die Symptome bei der Krankheit äußern. Zum Beispiel haben wir dort eine Frau, die sich eigentlich verbal überhaupt nicht mehr äußern kann, außer Tee kochen, das kann sie sagen. Allerdings meint sie, wenn sie Tee kochen sagt manchmal dass sie rauchen will, ein andermal heißt es ich muss auf Toilette und das nächste mal ist Tee kochen schlafen. Wenn man allerdings nicht sofort erahnt, was sie dieses mal meint wird sie sehr aggressiv. Interessant ist auch, soll sie einmal etwas unterschreiben, man sagt es ihr so und schreibt ihr sogar ihren Namen vor: die gute Dame unterschreibt mit Tee kochen Wenn sie oder zwei andere Damen, die nur noch Dadada lala da o.ä. sagen können allerdings traurig oder wütend sind, fühle ich mich oft total hilflos. Klar hat man häufig Erfolg und errät, was sie wollen, manchmal gelingt es aber überhaupt nicht- nicht mit jede Menge Zeit, raus zu finden, was sie wollen. Das ist auch sehr traurig. Die Menschen leben in einer komplett anderen, leider irgendwie fast isolierten Welt, werden nicht verstanden und verstehen uns nicht  :mommy_cut: 
Andere packen nach dem Frühstück ihre 7 Sachen und sagen: Das Essen war toll, ich bin jetzt satt und geh nach Hause, vielen Dank noch mal für alles! Dann lächeln sie und wollen gehen, wie in einem Wirtshaus. Bei diesen Leuten muss man im Prinzip alle 2 Minuten schauen, ob sie noch da sind oder tatsächlich losgelaufen sind auf die Straße.  :q_dancing_1: 
Verlaufen tun sich dort auch fast alle, wir haben nur wenige Gäste, die geistig noch so fitt sind, alleine den Speiseraum, den Garten oder die Toilette zu finden. Man ist also auch viel als Fremdenführer tätig.  :u_thinking02y:   :w_camera_4: 
Alles in Allem werden es sicher sehr unterhaltsame und emotional und geistig fordernde Wochen werden.  :laughter01:   :bigeyes_2_blue8:   :x_hello_3_cut:  
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## Teetante

*Liebe Julia! 
Ich wünsche Dir auf jeden Fall viel Spaß mit den älteren Herrschaften und auch eine Menge Geduld!  
Sauge alles an Wissen auf, Du kannst es bestimmt später im Job gebrauchen und meistens hat man dann auch nicht mehr die Zeit und Lust viel zu lernen. 
Genieße die Zeit dort, arbeiten mit Kaffeetrinken und Spielen ist ja auch mal ganz nett! 
Berichte mal, wie es weitergeht! 
Viele liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Leonessa

Hallo Angi,  
ich kann gerne weiter berichten, wenn ich ein paar Geschichten erlebt habe, die Leute dort lassen einen ja öfter mal lächeln.  :b_wink:  
Am ersten Tag sagte eine ältere Dame mit beginnendem Alzheimer zu meinem Kurskollegen und mir, als wir gemütlich zu dritt zusammen saßen: 
"Ihr seid ja zum Pipen beide! Kommt hier den ganzen Tag her, nur um Mensch-Ärger-Dich-Nicht zu spielen!" 
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## Obelix1962

Au ja, 
Berichte über die kleinen Begebenheiten die das Leben so schön lustig machen ein wenig. 
"Humor ist die Beste Medizien - für alle !"  :emot36_rolling:   :f_eyebrows:   :k_crying:   :words_cut:   :yes_3_cut:   :za_nana_3_cut:   :zk_hear_3_cut:   :zj_clever_cut: 
(über die kleinen Fehler anderer Menschen....oder so) 
Schön ist auch... 
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## Teetante

*Hallo Julia! 
Bitte mehr davon! Siehste, Du bist da nur um zu spielen!!  
Viele liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Obelix1962

@Angi1001 
hab ich Leonessa gestern auch schon gesagt.
Ihr gefällt das aber nicht. 
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## Teetante

@ Obelix! 
Da muß Leonessa wohl mit leben....  :Grin:  
Viele liebe Grüße, Andrea

----------


## Leonessa

Ja Angi, da muss ich jetzt wohl durch, auch wenn ich gern mal wieder wirklich arbeiten würde.*g*
Aber geistig ist es immer noch sehr fordernd!
Heute hab ich mit drei Dementen Damen Mensch-Ärger-Dich-Nicht gespielt und das ist echt anstrengend! Alle drei bekommen die Regeln nicht mehr hin, aber alle haben unterchiedliche Stellen der Regeln vergessen. D.h. du sitzt danaben und spielt nebenbei, aber vordergründig muss man schauen, 
- dass man keiner aus Versehen zeigt: du kannst es nimmer,
- keine von der anderen merkt dass die es nicht mehr kann und sie unpassend drauf hinweißt
- dass die drei nicht zu Zoffen anfangen weil Demente schneller agressiv werden 
- dass trotzdem noch jeder ungefähr gleich oft würfeln darf und nicht permanent eine falsche Farbe zieht, oder eine falsche Zahl oder mit dem Stein würfelt um hinterher den würfel X felder weiter zu schieben...  :crazynew2: 
Ihr seht, auch ein simples Gesellschaftsspiel kann Arbeit sein!  :g_04bigeyes_3_blue72b: 2b: 
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## quaks

Hallo Julia 
ja das klingt nach schwerstarbeit und das ist nicht zynisch gemeint  :Smiley:  
Das ist wohl so wie wenn ich mit drei 3-4 jährigen spiele und danke - mir reicht einer schon um zu hoffen, dass das spiel bald zu ende ist  :Zwinker:  
vg sandra
deren Junior immer gewinnen will/muss - sonst ist er zu tode beleidigt  :Smiley:

----------


## Teetante

*Ja, ja, die Tücken der Gesellschaftsspiele....  
Liebe Julia! 
Du schaffst das schon! Auch wenn es ernste Arbeit ist, es liest sich trotzdem nett und ein Schmunzeln konnte ich mir eben nicht verkneifen! Ich habe früher in der Praxis einen Test durchgeführt, um zu sehen, ob Pat. dement sind oder einfach nur was tüddelig. Da habe ich auch manch lustige Begebenheiten erlebt! Ähnlich wird es Dir wohl auch gehen!  
Schönes Wochenende und viele liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Obelix1962

Ich find das toll,
endlich mal eine Berufliche Tätigkeit die ich so gern machen würde
bin aber z.Z in der falschen Branche tätig. 
Sollte ich jemals in meinem Leben noch die Chance bekommen
eine Umschulungsmaßnahme zu bekommen würde ich sofort
Altenpfleger werden (wobei ich weis das da auch mal der Patient
ne neue Windel braucht oder 20 - 30 mal am Tag....)
Wichtig wäre mir dabei vor allem das Gespräch mit den Alten,
dies wird nämlich meistens leider nicht in ausreichender Form getan. 
Toll ist auf alle Fälle das Spiele mit den Patienten anhand von 
Gott sei Dank noch vorhandenen Brettspielen weildies die Komunikation
fördert und nicht wie das ständige Klotzesitzen stumpfsinnig macht.  
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## Leonessa

Hallo Sandra, 
ja das ist in der Tat miteinander vergleichbar. Nur, dass sie bei mir keine Probleme mit dem Verlieren haben. Das bekommen sie oft schon nicht mehr mit.. Aber ansonsten ist es ein recht ähnlichen Spielen denke ich mir und ich mach es auch gerne mit einer/einem allein! (leider kaum möglich, das es alle sehr interessant finden)  :g_party_eyes:  
Hallo Angi, 
ich muss ja auch oft genug schmunzeln oder lachen bei der Arbeit!  :laughter01:  Auch wenn ich trotzdem meinen Auftrag: Gedächtnistraining durchführen, geistige Fähigkeiten möglichst lange erhalten und fördern sehr ernst nehme und mich auch immer auf dem neuesten Stand der Gedächtnisforschung versuche zu halten (das ist ja so wichtig, um Erfolge zu erziehlen). Welchen Test hast du denn früher in der Praxis durchgeführt? Den Mini-Mental-Staus-Test? Oder dieses Demantial-Mind-Mapping?
Dazu kenne ich noch eine schöne Geschichte aus dem Krankenhaus:
Interviewerin und Patientin.
I: In welcher Stadt sind wir?
P: Berlin.
I: Gut. Und in welchem Stadteil?
P: Johannesstift. (im Johannesstift-Gelände befand sich unser Krankenhaus)
I: Aha... Und in welchem Bundesland sind wir?
P: Spandau! (Alles klar...)  :Rauchen:  
Hallo Obelix, 
ja du würdest sicher super in den Job passen! Klotzesitzen machen die Leute in einigen Alteneheimen, das finde ich schrecklich!!! Na dann auf einen eventuellen frohen Newuanfang!  :Prost mit Wein:  
Naja, heute hatte vor allem unser Fahrdienst seinen Spass mit unserer einen Dame, bei der die Demenz am weitesten fortgeschritten ist. Sie kann nicht mehr gut laufen. Sie kam denen mit Teller, Messer, Gabel und Löffel in der Hand sockig im Treppenhaus entgegen morgens.  :plate_1:  Da waren sie schon geschockt. Dann haben sie sie in die Wohnung (sie lebt allein! Danke Gesundheitswesen!) zurück begleitet um Messer, Teller usw. abzulegen und "kurz" die Schuhe anzuziehen. Diese waren allerdings nicht anzufinden, bis sich eine der Fahrdienstler an eine typische Eigenschaft von Dementen erinnerte: merkwürdige Verstecke!
Letztendlich stand ein Schuh im Milchfach vom Kühlschrank fein ordentlich und der zweite lag im Gefrierfach das selbigen... 
Und was haben wie in der Tagesstätte heute gemacht?
Gymnastik und integrierte Sturzprophylaxe, Tanzen auf schöne alte Schlager und Rommé.  :jumps_rope_single:   :dance_clap_leg_up:   :roll_1:  
Liebe Grüße und ein wunderschönes Wochenende!
Julia

----------


## Teetante

*Liebe Julia! 
Ich weiß nicht mehr, wie der Test hieß, auf jeden Fall anders als die, die Du genannt hast! Müßte ich wohl mal googeln.... 
Wir hatten in der Praxis auch mit Demenzkranken zu tun und leider hatten wir auch 2 Alzheimer-Patienten. Ich habe immer nur die Familienangehörigen bzw. Ehefrauen/Ehemänner bewundert! Als ich - mal wieder - auf Hausbesuch war, um einem Alzheimer-Pat. Blut abzunehmen, habe ich auch nette Sachen erlebt! Dieser Pat. hat mich mal eben schnell mit einer Pistole bedroht und gesagt er, er wisse ganz genau, daß ich ihm nun Gift spritzen werde, damit er sterben wird! Die Ehefrau stand ganz gelassen daneben und meinte zu mir, daß ich doch nun Blut abnehmen solle und mich von der Pistole nicht beeindrucken lassen solle, es sei nur eine Wasserpistole!  
Oder eine Demenzkranke ältere Dame, die jeden Tag kam und Hunderte von Tabletten wollte, obwohl sie die gar nicht nahm bzw. noch 2 volle Packungen hatte! Also erklärte ich ihr jeden Tag aufs Neue, daß die Frau Dr. ihr nicht schon wieder alles verschreiben kann, zumal sie doch auch noch alles habe. Als Patientin dann Richtung Tür ging, hat sie sich für ihre Rezepte bedankt und uns einen schönen Tag gewünscht! Manchmal hätte ich schreien können, manchmal haben wir alle aber auch nur gelacht. An den "Schreitagen" hatten wir volles Haus mit 25 Extrapatienten (z. B. Erkältungswelle), dauerndem Telefongeklingel, 17 Blutabnahmen etc. Da hat man leider nicht immer die Zeit, sich ausgiebigst um solche Patienten zu kümmern.  
Trotzdem war diese Zeit in der allgemeinmedizinischen Praxis die schönste in meinem bisherigen Arbeitsleben und ich möchte sie, trotz allem Streß mit Patienten, aber auch mit Chefin und den von uns allen so geliebten Pharmareferenten auf keinen Fall missen! 
Viele liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Obelix1962

@alle, 
ich glaube unser aller Respekt den Menschen die sich um Kranke und Alte wie auch um Kinder,Mütter und Väter oder andere Lebewesen kümmern.
Ein Tag des Ehrenamtes, ein Tag des/der Helfer/innen oder gar ein Tag des ausgesetzten Tieres wäre schon längst fällig in unserer SOOO geregelten Gesellschaft. 
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## Leonessa

So, nun will ich mal weiter berichten, wie es in der Tagesstätte so ist. Es gab ein paar Tage nichts außergewöhnliches, so dass ich kaum schreiben konnte. 
Jetzt sind dort ein paar traurige Dinge passiert.
Schon lange ging es einem Herrn bei uns sehr schlecht, er hatte auch schon früher Blasenkrebs und ne künstliche Blase bekommen. Am Montag ging es ihm schon so schlecht, dass ich ihm dringend angeraten habe ins Krankenhaus zu gehen und auch zu ihm sagte, dass ich kaum weiß, ob ich für die Fahrt bis zur Tagesstätte, bei der ich die verantwortliche Kraft bin, da ich mit nem ungelernten zusammen fahre die Verantwortung für ihn tragen will. Aber er blieb stur! Hm, vorgestern war ja Feiertag. Gestern morgen fand ihn die Hauspflege bewusstlos auf und rief die Feuerwehr, die ihn in Krankenhaus brachte. Er liegt wohl immer noch im Koma und hat Dialyse. Ob er noch mal zurück kommt wissen wir nicht.  :j_sad: 
Dann ging es einer anderen Dame bei uns sehr schlecht gestern, sie hatte quasi überall Schmerzen, aber wegen ihrer Demenz konnte sie kaum etwas dazu sagen. Waren uns auch nicht sicher, ob sie nicht wieder einen Schlaganfall, einen leichten bekommen hatte (sie hat schon 6 oder 7 hinter sich laut Enkel). Als ich dann eigentlich grade mit ihr los sollte und einem Fahrer- ab ins nächste Krankenhaus kam leider etwas dazwischen: ein anderer Herr brach plötzlich zusammen: Herzinfarkt.  :bigeyes_2_blue8: 
Naja, wir waren nun erstmal alle beschäftigt, bis der Notarzt und die Rettungsdienstler eintrafen.  :crazynew2:  Er hat es laut Krankenhaus gut überstanden und wird nächste Woche schon wieder zu uns kommen.
Danach bin ich mit der anderen Dame erstmal in ein Krankenhaus. Was sie hat, konnte nicht gleich festgestellt werden, aber immerhin konnte ein weiterer Schlaganfall ausgeschlossen werden. Bin dann auch ohne sie wieder zurück vier Stunden später. Die Oberärztin wollte sie in dem Zustand nicht mehr gehen lassen.
Als wir heute morgen den Anrufbeantworter der Tagesstätte abhörten, ging es um einen weiteren netten Mann, auch einen Tagesgast von uns. Er war wohl gestern oder heute Nacht verstorben. Aber ihm ging es auch nicht mehr so gut, war vielleicht schöner für ihn, wie ein langes Leiden.  :f_14waiting_blue_1:  
Trotzdem war auch heute zum Beispiel ein sehr schöner Tag. Die älteren Herrschaften waren größtenteils gut drauf und sehr zu Scherzen aufgelegt.
Ein Gespräch mit einer Dementen, die auch sehr schlecht am Rollator läuft war recht lustig. Sie meinte zu mir: Da hab ich heute morgen hier an der Tür gelesen, da ist ne Tagesstätte für Pflegebedürftige. Was soll ich denn hier, mich um die Kranken hier alle kümmern? Weißt du das? Ist doch blöde, oder?. Einfach nur toll!  :bravo_2_cut:   :laughter02:  
Hm.. hab in den letzten Tagen noch viel gebastelt mit einer anderen Dame.
Viel mehr fällt mir grade nicht ein, ist ja auch grad eher traurig dort wie fröhlich. 
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------

